# Poll: Do you think it's inapproprate to interact with children in a fursuit?



## argon_vile (May 15, 2011)

A few of my friends have been talking about whether it's appropriate to approach children while wearing a fursuit! We weren't sure what the popular opinion was on this issue among furs. Of course there's a wide range of possible opinions. Some people might think that going to a school bus stop in a fursuit, and hanging out before the kids get picked up by their bus, is OK. And some people might think that you shouldn't even be in public in a place where kids might see you. I think most people's opinions are somewhere in the middle.

Anyways, not trying to change anyone's opinions or argue a point here. I'm not really sure what my opinion is, honestly! I just want to understand where people stand.


----------



## Ley (May 15, 2011)

DO NOT SHOVE YOUR HOBBY DOWN CHILDRENS THROATS.


----------



## Saracide (May 15, 2011)

Now that you mention it.....If I had a kid and someone in a fur suit approached them at their bus stop, my kid would see Mr. Foxy get his fuzzy ass kicked.

I just wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Don't _ever_ approach a child. Let the parents okay it and let them approach you. And never do it in anywhere that a fursuit wouldn't normally be. You look like a pedophile. Stop it.


----------



## Alstor (May 15, 2011)

If you really want to, it would be best to get permission from the school and the public space's owner. Just going there as a surprise can ask for a lot of trouble.


----------



## Xegras (May 15, 2011)

I'm pretty damn sure people would be worried if any "adult" (I use that term loosely with furballs) suddenly walked up and started playing with there kids. It doesn't matter if they are in a fursuit or not it is still pretty weird.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

On another note, "child initiating contact" is a bad choice of words.


----------



## argon_vile (May 15, 2011)

I think I'm very very conservative when it comes with stuff like this. I'm pretty uncomfortable with people being in public in fursuits just because I understand the subculture behind it and what it represents. But, I don't know if it's anything I can really rationalize. It just seems wrong on some level.

If an 8-year old approached a person in public and asked me a question, you know, "why is your nose so big?", I'd answer, although I'd probably wonder where the parent was. If an 8-year old approached a fursuiter in the same innocuous way, and the fursuiter answered, it would seem a little bit wrong/creepy to me. But, it's not the fursuiter's fault the child approached him! So, it's kind of a complex issue in my mind right now. I'm not 100% sure where I stand on it.


----------



## argon_vile (May 15, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> On another note, "child initiating contact" is a bad choice of words.


 
I'm sorry, I tried my best. I wanted to cover a lot of different situations. Maybe the child is following you around for a long time, so you start talking to them. Maybe the child asks you a question about your costume, or maybe they run up and hug you because they think you're santa claus. Whatever it is, the child initiated it; you didn't approach the child and do something, they just ran up and did something to you.


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2011)

I don't understand the idea that it's inappropriate to be seen (if your suit is a clean suit. if it's a murrsuit of course anything in public is inappropriate.) 

So I'm an avid suiter. I like to suit in public and I regularly volunteer with kids. I personally see no problem with interacting with kids. I've had parents and teachers thank me personally for the work I've done and the way I've helped kids while in suit. 
That being said. 
I don't think it's appropriate to approach a kid that is alone. Don't go to the bus stop in suit, that's not okay. It's even a bit predatory. In fact, I advocate letting people come to you. If a kid wants to play with you, they will come up. Don't go to places where kids are alone, but hanging out at a park, where their parents can see what is happening and if they have a problem they can stop their kid. 

So, let others approach you, make sure you're not being a creeper, make sure the kid isn't alone with you. Then I think it's okay.

I suppose I never had issue with it because to me fursuits aren't exclusively furry. It is widely accepted by furries, but to me fursuiting is a purely innocent act and can be very fun and innocent for kids, no different from kids playing with mascots at theme parks. 
There are suiters in the fandom that are doing it for furry reasons, and those types are the ones that usually don't do the research or behave the right way in public.


----------



## Saracide (May 15, 2011)

Damn this is a tough one....


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

argon_vile said:


> I'm sorry, I tried my best. I wanted to cover a lot of different situations. Maybe the child is following you around for a long time, so you start talking to them. Maybe the child asks you a question about your costume, or maybe they run up and hug you because they think you're santa claus. Whatever it is, the child initiated it; you didn't approach the child and do something, they just ran up and did something to you.


I'm just going to say: if it's creepy out of suit, it's going to be twice as creepy in suit. Kids are dumb. They don't know that fuzzy animal mascot may be hiding something. And in all honesty, I'd never let my kids (if I had any) around someone with a mask I din't know and wasn't there to supervise. 
So personally, I wouldn't do it unless the parents were there.



Fay V said:


> I
> So, let others approach you, make sure you're not being a creeper, make sure the kid isn't alone with you. Then I think it's okay.


I'd include "and make sure the parent is aware" so it's not some sort of liability, but otherwise I agree.


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> I'm just going to say: if it's creepy out of suit, it's going to be twice as creepy in suit. Kids are dumb. They don't know that fuzzy animal mascot may be hiding something. And in all honesty, I'd never let my kids (if I had any) around someone with a mask I din't know and wasn't there to supervise.
> So personally, I wouldn't do it unless the parents were there.
> 
> 
> I'd include "and make sure the parent is aware" so it's not some sort of liability, but otherwise I agree.


 
Yes exactly, assuming the parents are watching their kids and aware.


----------



## argon_vile (May 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't understand the idea that it's inappropriate to be seen (if your suit is a clean suit. if it's a murrsuit of course anything in public is inappropriate.)


 
I understand, I was trying to make the poll as all-inclusive as possible. I tried to make sure to include ideas at both extremes, even if I don't think anybody's personal ideas are that extreme.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Yes exactly, assuming the parents are watching their kids and aware.


Also acceptable imo is just a word from the parents saying they're okay with it. They don't necessarily have to physically be there as long as they're aware and another adult/teacher is supervising.  

It's a sensitive situation sometimes, but I think one day I wouldn't mind wearing a suit to cheer up some kids at a hospital or something. That would be pretty nice, I think.


----------



## Smelge (May 15, 2011)

Most fursuits should not be used with children, and only special ones should come in to contact with them.

First, you need an internal space between the suiter and the outer layer of fur. Like a large sack. Second, you need a moving or flexible jaw. If you're sneaky enough, you can quite easily stuff the children in to the mouth and hold them in the sack. Moving around a playpark like this, you should be able to capture at least 5 childs per visit. This equates to roughly $75,000 if you sell the organs individually, per trip. Highly profitable.


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Also acceptable imo is just a word from the parents saying they're okay with it. They don't necessarily have to physically be there as long as they're aware and another adult/teacher is supervising.
> 
> It's a sensitive situation sometimes, but I think one day I wouldn't mind wearing a suit to cheer up some kids at a hospital or something. That would be pretty nice, I think.


 
Ah I think it depends on what you are doing. 

I volunteer at a preschool. I never went up to the parents themselves but spoke extensively with the supervisor of the preschool and teachers. The way I see it, I am part of the curriculum that day and the people of the preschool use me as such (we learn shapes, do story time, blah blah) so when the supervisor is okay I assume they will do what it takes with the parents as they know liability and such better than I do. 
The point being I spoke with them extensively. I went into the preschool several times out of suit, there were at least 4 or 5 meetings beforehand. When you want to do volunteer work like that you need to do the background research and work. 

With just a random outing, again I urge research, handlers, blahblah, but when you're just doing something like strolling down mainstreet. You can't just take your head off and have a word with the parents, at the same time there is a lot you can and should do. Watching where your hands are, never picking up the kid. letting the kid come to you and making sure to back off if the parent looks unhappy. 
Fursuiting around kids is not easy, and I hate those that just jump in a suit and think that's good enough, running to people and messing with them. Fuck those people. 

the fursuiters that actually work at it and take the time to learn what you must and must not do and work on the many fiddly things, those people are commendable and I'm happy they make kids happy.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, of course. I wouldn't go out randomly. I'd call and speak extensively and plan and all that sort of thing. I'd rather not accidentally give someone a heart attack. That would be really awkward. 

Seeing kids happy is really my only motivation to get a suit, though. I have no intentions of going to cons or that sort of thing.


----------



## Volkodav (May 15, 2011)

I say no, because people hug childrens in their fucksuits and thats disgusting


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Also acceptable imo is just a word from the parents saying they're okay with it. They don't necessarily have to physically be there as long as they're aware and another adult/teacher is supervising.
> 
> It's a sensitive situation sometimes, but I think one day I wouldn't mind wearing a suit to cheer up some kids at a hospital or something. That would be pretty nice, I think.


 
Both are valid. randomly going out can go very well, but it takes a shit ton of work


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 16, 2011)

Well of course so if the child comes to you, but NOT in a yiff suit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 16, 2011)

Children can be fickle things sometimes. That said I can't add much more than what has been said. However I will address that you really do need to do your research before suiting up in public period. Make sure you know your local laws. Suiting up is best done in a group where you have handlers/spotters to look out for you. That said there are some people out there who have suits that are not child friendly. If your suit is not the child friendly type then it does/can be inappropriate to approach a child or attempt to suit up around children. The wrong suit with the wrong look can traumatize a child.


----------



## Furr (May 16, 2011)

The only thing that I can think to add on is what Trpdwarf said. I personally prefer realistic suits, and is what my personal fur suit is like, however; many people are creeped out by realistic fur suits. So I tend to hang back and not act as clownish, especially when I know there are little children. You don't want to terrify them.

Pretty much it all depends on the situation and using common sense.


----------



## BRN (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to add a lil' question of my own; what about _quadsuits_?


----------



## Ixtu (May 16, 2011)

I'd say so long as it's random and not like, approaching kids at the playground.
And the parent's around and you don't act to strangely.
And especially, that it's not a murrsuit.
That'd be the most disgusting thing....
It makes me so very sick to think about a child unknowingly hugging/petting/getting pictures taken with someone who uses their innocent and cuddly-appearing costume for weird purposes.


----------



## Volkodav (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to disguise myself as a garbage bag on the curb and leap out onto children walking by
It's the same concept as fursuits at a fur con if you think about it. Both are filthy, both leap out onto scared kids, and both will get you put in jail if the parent catches you


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 16, 2011)

Well, when I was doing mascot work for my school, the approaching thing wasn't even an issue because the kids (alone or not) would just run up to me. I avoided touching kids in general, but I think it would be a it strange to give them a total cold shoulder. There are comfortable zones between completely ignoring a kid, and cuddling up on them.

I can't really imagine randomly going out in public with a suit on, though. Seems like a good way to get beat up, to me.


----------



## Billythe44th (May 16, 2011)

Children should not interact with strange animals. It's a good way to get bitten.


----------



## PieCreature (May 16, 2011)

well seeing as i use my fursuit for charity work and to mascot around the city id say its fine. but if its a yiffy suit....well that shouldnt even leave your room 8/


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 20, 2011)

I have only done so in public events like parades, county fairs, and similar activities. If the parent requests a photo, then I drop to one knee and let them pose the child with me. Dropping to the knee make me appear less ominous to the children and makes it easier for the adult to get everyone in the photo.
I also work with a spotter who helps direct me to those opportunities. If the child recoils as I approach, then I just wave and move on.

Those "How To Perform/Behave In A Fursuit" panels at your favorite con can be a big help.


----------



## DireWolfDragon (May 21, 2011)

When you're in a fursuit, you're _hidden_ inside a interesting creature depending on the suit itself. Since people may not know if the fursuiter is a good or bad perso, I vote for children getting permission an having them approach while a guardian, such as a parent, be present at all times. It could be possible that someone may commit something wrong and keep their identity a secret. I'm not saying everyone or most would do that,but it's possible. I seen people wearing costumes at amusement parks, but the children approached with a parent nearby. If you're a parent or guardian, be aware and confident.


----------



## Calemeyr (May 22, 2011)

Interacting is fine with permission. However, _how_ you interact is also important. Acting silly is great, in fact it is encouraged to entertain this way. This does not mean you act like you've drank twelve cups of coffee. Do not act like many of the furries on youtube. These are the overtly "furry pride" people. They scare me because they act too hyper in public, and that can cause trouble. Lay off the sugar! That shit will fuck you up reeeal good.

If your suit looks like it was a piece of carpet that was ran over by a tank, don't wear it in public (this only applies to the absolute worst suits, the ones that are unintentionally scary). And no...how do I put this..."special feature" fursuits with shield pants.


----------



## Volkodav (May 22, 2011)

I don't think its fine because convicted child molesters can dress in fursuist and hang around at childrens parks dangerously close to kids
true story


----------



## Vixen. (May 23, 2011)

I was at Ohayocon in Ohio, there was a cheer-leading convention going on at the same time. So hundreds of little girls and such were wandering around with the anime con goers. I was dressed up in a suit my friends roommate made for raving (He wanted me to try it for him while he was at a yiff party, since I'd be attending the rave that night.) I was in a skunk suit that was designed to slightly show your shape. (Slightly means he tried and failed) I do not know how many times I was the scared one when I was walking with my friend and started getting mauled by a group of little girls wanting hugs. I did at least 300 photos with children. Like 'Hey lets go back to the vendor room, I loved that keychain' turn around, 6 little girls running after you like your a piece of sugar on the top of an ant mound.

I'd have to say there's a time and a place for everything. If your at a fair authorized volunteering and you see a child with no parents watching him come up and ask for a hug, are you going to tell him fuck off, shove him a way, or just give him a short hug?

If your walking to your car from your hotel room and a kid sees you and drops his luggage and runs after you, do you give him his desired hug or put your hands up like your under arrest?

It depends on the situation your in. In the first I'd be scanning the people around me for someone watching him with parenting eyes to get approval or dis approval, if I couldn't find any I'd give the kid a short hug since I'm supposed to be doing just that at the fair.

In situation 2 there's not enough info given for you to possibly answer it like 'I'd do this' then my reply is 'oh I failed to mention the dad just got done hunting and still has a shotgun in his hand.' In situation 2, I'd let the child decide and only go with what they do. If the child runs up and looks at me, I'll wave kindly, then try to go about my business. If the child runs up and hugs me, I put one arm around them, then direct them back to their parents regardless of their reactions at that point. If they run up and try to hit me (some kids are brats) I'd just block as best I could waiting for the parents to get their spawn of satan away from me.


----------



## Sting Soular (May 27, 2011)

in my opinion there is definitly a balance at a furry convention or any other good reason to wear the suit like halloween the kid can get a picture or something only if ok'ed by parents and usely only if the kid whants to in the first place if the kid wants a hug or a picture there is still a balance as long as its friendly and for fun and will pose no threat to the child other wise the parent is likely to pin you on his wall as a trophy O_O


----------



## Fenrari (May 27, 2011)

Obviously the people at disney are all pedos because they'll come up to kids and then gouge you with a bazillion dollar photo.


----------

